# Ear Cropping Info



## kybully2012 (Feb 15, 2012)

So, I've got an 8 week old pitbull pup and I've been wanting to get his ears cropped, but I'm unsure of what exactly goes into cropping a dog's ears and what kind of crop is generally the easiest to take care of afterward and generally looks okay. Also, what does ear cropping generally cost? I know it'll vary from state to state, but I'd like to get at least a good general idea of what to expect.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

we paid about $500 for the laser crop we got with our first girl and then went with the traditional crop for the rest which was around $200. It will vary. we didnt notice any difference between the laser and the traditional so id save money and go traditional. healing was quicker for the ones we got traditional with. But here is the basic routine with crops. They go into the vet , they will be put under and the ear will be clamped and cut then sutured. Its a very quick surgery usually ours were back with us within 5 hours or so. Some vets will keep them over night { id prefer if they did } . The worst part is that first day when you get them back { if they didnt keep them over night} they are drugged and kinda loopy and may cry this is more from the drugs wearing off and feeling woosy. You need to have a cone on them to protect the stitches from being pulled out , some vets will give you a cream to apply mine didnt we just kept them clean and kept them out of mud and from playing with other dogs. Day 10 or so you get the stitches removed and if needed you can start taping and posting them up if they dont stand right. obviously the longer the crop the more likely you will be to having to tape them. Shorter crops rarely need to be taped. It isnt really alot of work unless you have really long crops but you want to make sure you find the right vet. Make sure they have experience , they may know how to crop but ask how many they have done saying years means nothing if they only crop 5 dogs a year lol. If needed call some breeders in your area with breeds who require crops , dobys, bullys, boxers ect and ask for a refrence to a good vet. Bring pictures and be very clear about what you want as you only have 1 chance to get it right.


----------



## kybully2012 (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks.I think I like the look of the shorter to medium length crops versus the longer crops. I don't want anything too short, though. Makes them look like they don't have any ears at all lol.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

if you find a dog on the site here you like or a few just ask the owner what style of crop it is , best bet on finding what you like. just remember it may look longer on the pup then it will be once they mature.


----------



## Bo361 (Feb 15, 2012)

Well I'm new to this forum so thought I'd write my first post. Anyways, I got Bo's ears cropped 2 days ago. They kept him overnight and so far he is fine. They gave me some medication to help keep him calm so he wont get too hyper and possibly messing with his ears. I went with a 2 inch crop with no bell.

This is Bo the day we picked him up from the vet.


----------



## kybully2012 (Feb 15, 2012)

Bo361, I really like the length of that crop! I'll probably go with that style. I think that's just about the nearest perfect length that I'm looking for. About how much did that style of crop cost if you don't mind my asking.


----------



## Bo361 (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks! Down here in Texas, my vet charged $205 with medications and all. I'm very pleased with the way Bo's ears turned out.


----------



## kybully2012 (Feb 15, 2012)

That was a VERY reasonable price for such a good looking crop! I hope everything will go smoothly and it's at least reasonably priced here.


----------



## Karma25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Bo361 said:


> Thanks! Down here in Texas, my vet charged $205 with medications and all. I'm very pleased with the way Bo's ears turned out.


Nice crop and pretty pup! Welcome to GP!


----------



## Bo361 (Feb 15, 2012)

kybully2012 said:


> That was a VERY reasonable price for such a good looking crop! I hope everything will go smoothly and it's at least reasonably priced here.


Thanks! Yup I did some research in my area on the different prices. I had some vets that would do it for up to $400-500. I was able to find this Vet and they gave me a good price but what I also looked for was how good the vet was at ear cropping. After looking at previous crops on other dogs I was convinced. Hope all goes well with yours!!


----------



## Bo361 (Feb 15, 2012)

Karma25 said:


> Nice crop and pretty pup! Welcome to GP!


Thank you Karma . And so far I'm loving GP!


----------



## Karma25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Bo361 said:


> Thank you Karma . And so far I'm loving GP!


Yeah everyone here is great. Any question you have or problem someone here can answer it. Many of them are very knowledgable with many different things, and are always here to help. We're just a big family here.


----------



## pittl0ver (Feb 17, 2012)

plan on doing the same thing and getting them cropped. My bf has had many pitts and this is my first one I have owned. His other dogs never got there ears cropped so this would be his first. I have been researching and researching because im unaware of the whole process but so far I have found out good things. Trinity is my baby and I am a lil nervous getting them done because I would hate to see her in pain. I think she would be just fine though but the crying and drowsiness will get to me. She was supposed to get them done last week but due to her having a infection she was on antibiotics and its all clear now. We plan on getting it done in like 2 weeks!!!!!!! Im a nervous mom but she is a big girl!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

pittl0ver said:


> plan on doing the same thing and getting them cropped. My bf has had many pitts and this is my first one I have owned. His other dogs never got there ears cropped so this would be his first. I have been researching and researching because im unaware of the whole process but so far I have found out good things. Trinity is my baby and I am a lil nervous getting them done because I would hate to see her in pain. I think she would be just fine though but the crying and drowsiness will get to me. She was supposed to get them done last week but due to her having a infection she was on antibiotics and its all clear now. We plan on getting it done in like 2 weeks!!!!!!! Im a nervous mom but she is a big girl!!!


Ya the worst part is if they dont keep them overnight and you have to be the one there when they come off the drugs { sounds bad I know should want to be the one there } but had me in tears everytime. but seriously they heal alot quicker then you would think by the next day mine were back to normal wanted to play , ate fine ect. Just make sure you have a cone, biggest part is protecting those stitches if they can scratch them out you can do permamnent scaring so no rough play , no playing with other dogs, and always have that cone on.


----------



## Bo361 (Feb 15, 2012)

angelbaby said:


> Ya the worst part is if they dont keep them overnight and you have to be the one there when they come off the drugs { sounds bad I know should want to be the one there } but had me in tears everytime. but seriously they heal alot quicker then you would think by the next day mine were back to normal wanted to play , ate fine ect. Just make sure you have a cone, biggest part is protecting those stitches if they can scratch them out you can do permamnent scaring so no rough play , no playing with other dogs, and always have that cone on.


Yup well said angelbaby. I was more at ease knowing that the vet required Bo to stay overnight to monitor him after his surgery. When I picked him up he was very happy and seems to not care about his stitches which is a good thing . He is recovering fine with no problems.


----------

